

Richard Feynman profile in Google Scholar Citations - ssn
http://scholar.google.com/citations?user=B7vSqZsAAAAJ&hl=en

======
tzs
How does Feynman have a verified email at google.com? He died before Google
even existed.

~~~
john_horton
I think google created a profile for him as a way to illustrate what profiles
look like---they mention him in the blog post announcing the change:

[http://googlescholar.blogspot.com/2011/07/google-scholar-
cit...](http://googlescholar.blogspot.com/2011/07/google-scholar-
citations.html)

------
cing
Pretty unfair that the "Emended Edition" of Quantum Mechanics and Path
Integrals gets the top spot. Daniel Styer really lucked out on getting the
editor gig for that...

